# Parameter Übergabe an PHP mit POST



## Skanatiker (23. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte im Rahmen eines Portals bestehende PHP Anwendungen in mein, mit JSP und Struts geschriebenes, Portal einbinden. Diese PHP Anwendungen (z.B. WebMailer, Forum, ...) benötigen einen Login. Genau diesen Login-Vorgang möchte ich automatisieren. Ich müsste also direkt in Java in einen Request die nötigen Parameter stecken, die für den Login bei der PHP-Anwendung nötig sind. Über GET wäre es ja kein Problem. Allerdings muss es über POST laufen. Ist es möglich den Request mit den Login Daten zu füllen? Ich kann ja nicht das normale Request-Objekt verwenden, welches in Struts verwendet wird, oder? Es sollte in der PHP-Anwendung so aussehen, als ob ein normaler Login ausgeführt wurde, weil ich eigentlich nichts an der PHP-Anwendung ändern wollte.


----------



## miketech (23. Okt 2006)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, ob es einfacher geht, aber Du kannst ja einfach via Sockets eine Verbindung zum Server aufbauen, den HTTP Post Header schicken und die Daten einfügen. 

Wie ein HTTP Post Request aussieht kannst Du entweder im Internet finden, oder einfach mit einem Paketsniffer schauen, wie die Pakete aussehen, die Du z.B. bei einem Login abschickst.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## André B. (24. Okt 2006)

Ich würde einfach auf z.B. eine jsp seite oder ein php script verweisen, welches über Parameter ein paar hidden fields füllt und ein kleines javascript bastelt, welches dann per POST die hidden fields an das Loginscript des Forums ect. weiterleitet. So, dass der User auf eine Seite umgeleitet wird, wo dann sowas wie "Einen Moment bitte. Sie werden weitergeleitet..." oder so steht


----------



## Skanatiker (24. Okt 2006)

Vielen Dank für die beiden Vorschläge. Ich habe es jetzt auf die Art und Weise realisiert, wie es And vorgeschlagen hat und es funktioniert gut.


----------



## mutex (26. Okt 2006)

Vielleicht kannst du da http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/ gebrauchen (wenn's geht, dann bestimmt sauberer als Dummy-Seiten, Hidden-Fields und JavaScript-Krücken)?!?

Jedenfalls kommt man mit den Standardpaketen (URLConnection/HttpConnection) aus java.net AFAIK in Sachen POST nicht weit  ... bin aber auch noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich mit diesem HTTP-Client auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Skanatiker (27. Okt 2006)

Hi,

ich habe noch etwas anderes sehr interessantes gefunden. Damit werde ich mich jetzt bald mal ausführlicher beschäftigen. Die Java Scripting API. Die kann PHP-Seiten aus Java aus aufrufen und direkt Parameter aus Java an PHP übergeben und umgekehrt. Klingt wirklich sehr vielversprechend. Kommt halt erst mit Java 1.6, aber die aktuelle Beta läuft ja schon sehr gut.

Hier mal der Link zur Javadoc:

http://download.java.net/jdk6/docs/api/javax/script/package-summary.html


----------

